# nissan nv200?



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-compact-cargo?tool=global.nv200.link

Looks to be very competitively priced. Free upfits, etc... The dealership brought me one to check out and must say I was very impressed. 

Anyone have one?

I am in the market for a compact cargo van.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If I can't get a 4' X 8' sheet of drywall in it, I can't use it. But it does look like a nice vehicle!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Does look pretty good. I also noticed that it has 6 rooftop mounting points for a ladder rack. I will never, ever buy another van that doesn't have the ability to mount a rack without drilling through the roof. I know guys on here have done it with success though.

That being said, I doubt I'll ever have the money to buy a vehicle brand new. I'll have to check this thread out again in another 10yrs or so.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I never haul full sheets of anything. So thats not an issue.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Check out the ram CV it's a little more heavy duty priced well and it will haul a full-size sheet of plywood in the rear. But you would have to drill through the roof to add ladder racks.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Been looking at the 2015 Nissan Frontier with a 2.8 L I4 Cummings Diesel with 210 HP. Also the Nissan Titan will have a 5.0 L V8 Cummings Diesel with 300 HP.

Tried to order 1 or the other and their not ready yet.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

driftweed said:


> http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/nv200-compact-cargo?tool=global.nv200.link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know a commercial painting company that bought 4 of them last year when IRS equipment deductions were better. They love them. Huge savings on gas vs full size vans. 

I may get one next year. This year I still want the Chevy 1500 for myself! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

I just bought one three weeks ago. I love it. Nissan outfitted it with shelf and bulkhead. Have a meeting to get partial wrap tomorrow. Will update with a photo after done. Average 25 MPG.. Has bluetooth, navigation, XM/sirus .. Great van..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

25 mpg is not good at all considering you are giving up a full size for it. My 2014 Silverado crew cab gets 22.5 when not hauling a trailer. That's with a big 5.4l v8. 

My old GMC savanna is horrible on gas I think its around 17-18mpg. I was hoping the 2014 full size gets the same mileage as my new truck.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I got approved for one this week. Now I am looking at whether or not to increase my overhead to justify it. 

Tell me more about tax incentives of buying new vs used...


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

Considering full size vans get in mid teens, 25 MPG is great for this compact cargo van. I don't need a full size van nor do I like the option of painting out of a pickup. Much easier to load and unload my equipment from a van. Perfect van for my business. Cant wait to have it wrapped.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

A&S Painting said:


> Considering full size vans get in mid teens, 25 MPG is great for this compact cargo van. I don't need a full size van nor do I like the option of painting out of a pickup. Much easier to load and unload my equipment from a van. Perfect van for my business. Cant wait to have it wrapped.


So you do mostly small interiors ???


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

25 mpg would be wonderful, my 2000 astro gets 15-16.... 25 is huge. 

I don't understand how your guys big trucks can get such good milage when my v6 gets 15.
My moms 2002 silverado 2500 hd is supposed to get around 17, but last time i borrowed it, I drove highway miles on a trip and got 9 mpg, I was shocked thinking it would be better.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> 25 mpg is not good at all considering you are giving up a full size for it. My 2014 Silverado crew cab gets 22.5 when not hauling a trailer. That's with a big 5.4l v8.
> 
> My old GMC savanna is horrible on gas I think its around 17-18mpg. I was hoping the 2014 full size gets the same mileage as my new truck.



Tommy, do you have the 3.42 or 3.08 rear end?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

3.42


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> 3.42



That's what I would get. I haven't seen any local with the Max Trailering package and the 3.73 gears.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I got the standard all star package with buckets. So far a great truck, I have been testing my hauling efficiency and am around 16 mpg with my wash trailer. Its pretty heavy with full tanks and a few ladders.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I got the standard all star package with buckets. So far a great truck, I have been testing my hauling efficiency and am around 16 mpg with my wash trailer. Its pretty heavy with full tanks and a few ladders.



The truck I'm looking at has bench seats, all star double cab. I'd probably prefer buckets but I want the integrated trailer brake controller and that seems to lower the amount of trucks available.


----------



## A&S Painting (Oct 19, 2014)

No, I do not just do small interiors!


----------

